# 2nd Annual Mississippi Gulf Coast Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale Sep 29



## texkev (Sep 4, 2018)

September 29, 2018  Saturday only


Where: Biloxi, MS


Presented by the Olde Guys Digging Club of Biloxi, MS


2nd Annual Mississippi Gulf Coast Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale 


8am to 4pm
Joppa Shrine Temple
13280 Old Hwy. 67


Contact: 985.373.6487 or petertaggard@yahoo.com


----------

